# MOT's - where to go ...



## Canalsman

Most of us need to get our motorhomes MOT tested, or have done so in the past ...

Why not add your test station to this list, and help others?

I'll kick it off.

*Macclesfield, Cheshire*

Moss Lane Garage

01625  611872
150 Moss Lane
Macclesfield
SK11 7XF

Cut price MOTs for commercials (and motorhomes too). 

Basic servicing at reasonable prices as well.

It's a bit rough and ready, but honest. Worth a try.


----------



## macbob

Tracts Vehicle Repairs Ltd  
Pavilion Rd, Aldershot GU11 3NX
01252 323456 ‎


----------



## bigmillie

P Warren & Co Ltd
The Garage
Frimley Green
Camberley
Surrey  GU16 6LD
01252 835436


----------



## Robmac

Tackwoods MOT and Servicing Centre
Foundry Way
Eaton Socon, Saint Neots, Cambs
PE19 8TR
01480 214 340
tackwood.co.uk‎

Just started using them for my Sprinter and Dispatch.  Have been excellent so far

Rob


----------



## moonshadow

Lillywhite & sons
8 Butt Street
Ludgershall
Nr Andover, Hants
Wilts
SP11 9QQ
01264 790624

Familly run business, very helpful & reasonable

Sue & Martin


----------



## Bigpeetee

Windsor Garage
The Dingle (behind Shell Stn)
Colwyn Bay

Used them for 26' Kontiki, plus Movano & cars.

Sensible people who try to help.

Not posh, but real engineers.

If you have any problems, will give advise, sensible charges


A++++++


----------



## fifthwheel

Little Smeaton. Nr. Pontefract. West Yorkshire.

Clark Vehicle Services
Station Yard
Willowbridge rd
Little Smeaton
Pontefract
West Yorks
Wf8 3LR
01977 621579
mobile 07825216796

Any size vehicle


----------



## clarkpeacock

Ian Wison Services in Fairford, Gloucestershire
Mot Gloucester | tyres Gloucester | car service | batteries | exhausts

Reasonable prices for a high quality of service and can accomodate large vehicles.  Plus i always get a Christmas card!


----------



## tintent

Don Amott.
Leisure Kingdom
Hilton
Nr Derby
DE65 5FJ


----------



## Canalsman

From Lynnian:

    Try CSG in Chesterfield they do all sorts of buses and trucks they have done my motorhome a couple of times.
    Their contact details are CSG Bodyshops,New Street.Chesterfield.S40 2JZ . 01246 277100. They are just down the road from where i live easy to find. They have a web site csgbodyshop.co.uk 

From Clarkpeacock:

Venture Garage Ltd
Address: Belper Road Holbrook, Belper, Derbyshire DE56 0SX
East Midlands, Peak District
Tel: 01332 880400


----------



## Canalsman

That's a good start - please keep them coming 

Ta.

Chris


----------



## robjk

TWK Thomas 
Cwm Garage, Peniel Green Road 
Llansamlet 
Swansea 
West Glamorgan 
SA7 9AU 
United Kingdom 

Telephone: 01792 772549 
Fax: 01792 790528 

Use them for motor home and 2 cars very reliable and honest.

Rob


----------



## Tony F

*Pinnacle Motor Engineering  Gordon St Stockport SK4 1RS    tel 01614800397*

I've used these people a few times now and found them very professional and reasonable pricing


----------



## Techno100

Walsh vehicle repairs ltd "walsh's"
Vermont House, High St, Yeadon, Leeds, West Yorkshire LS19 7AA

Tel: 0113 250 8635


----------



## sasquatch

I have used this tester in the past and they could easily accomodate my Hymer and VWs, I won't need them yet for another 2 years.
They also have a Dive and Watersports outfitters.




Walsh Auto Ltd

164-190 Cleveland Street

Birkenhead, Merseyside, CH41 3QQ

0151 647 5131


----------



## Braveheart

You can take your pride and joy to any Council run MOT test station. Little known, but they provide MOT's for the public. They are usually comparable to, or cheaper than most garages. (mine was £35 last week, it passed:heart 

Because they cannot carry out repairs they do not have a vested interest in, shall I say 'inventing or exaggerating' work on your vehicle, to pass the MOT.:angel:

Not all garages cannot accommodate MH's, due to the height. My local council MOT test centre does all the MOT's  on dustcart sized lorries. So no worries there.:banana:

Best of all there's a test centre near you


----------



## twomercs

Just had my Tribute's first MOT done at Predator Motorsports, Welwyn Garden City, Herts. £19.99 - bargain or what?


----------



## no1harrydog

*mot and sirvice center*

i have a frankia t800 and martin does the service and m.o.t  and boy is he good and hes not cheap and not too expensive but very good will tell you what you need to have done.

calder vally 
motorhomes
unit 23
riverside way 
ravensthorpe ind est
ravensthorpe  dewsbury  wf13 3lg
01924 490473 /01924b498100


----------



## Deleted member 11999

Castle Mill MOT Centre
Castlehead Sawmills
Biddisham
Axbridge
Somerset
BS26 2RE

01934 750663


----------



## Airecraft

sasquatch said:


> I have used this tester in the past and they could easily accomodate my Hymer and VWs, I won't need them yet for another 2 years.
> They also have a Dive and Watersports outfitters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walsh Auto Ltd
> 
> 164-190 Cleveland Street
> 
> Birkenhead, Merseyside, CH41 3QQ
> 
> 0151 647 5131



Also use them and have had no problems.


----------



## Yorkcov

Any Recommendations close to Coventry?

Alan


----------



## angelaa

Anywhere near Southport?


----------



## Ian03/54

*MOT in Lowestoft*

I've used T&J Commercials
@ 37 Pinbush Road,
South Lowestoft Ind. Estate,
Lowestoft,
Suffolk
NR33 7NL

Tel: 01502 561097

T&J are repairers of all commercial vehicles up to 40 tonners. MOTs carried out motorhomes of any size..

I speak as a happy customer of T&J who have always helped in the 10+ years I've used them to MOT my cars and MoHos.


----------



## terry111

*Belper, Derbyshire*

I have just had my motorhome - LMC based on a 2006 Fiat 2.8 JTD service / MOT / Timing Belt change done at Station Garage, Belper. DE56 1UU

They charged £467 in total, which seemed OK to me and was slightly less than they quoted me. I dropped the van off at 8.00am and it was done by 4.00.

Following the service the oil level is showing as high, hopefully it's just that the vehicle isn't level, but I'll have to keep an eye on it. It will be irritating if I have to do anything about it. That said, at least they have managed to do everything I asked of them, which is more than the last couple of garages I have sent it to have managed to acheive!


----------



## navigator

*M.o.t*

Thanet Commercials Ltd 
        Unit 12, Hornet Close 
        Broadstairs,
        Kent CT10 2YD
       01843 602194

 No height or length  problems all repairs from small cars to 40' arctics  :drive:


----------



## Teutone

have taken the advise from this thread and booked MOT at the local council run MOT station in Luton.
Will report back how it went


----------



## iwm

*http://www.motsedinburgh.com/*

I have found this garage, just outside Edinburgh. excellent over the last few years - An HONEST garage!

MOTs in Edinburgh : Newton Garage

Newton Garage
Address:
14 The Wisp
Edinburgh
EH16 4SQ
Tel: 0131 669 6336

Cheers

IanM


----------



## Beemer

*Claywheels Lane Car & Commercials Ltd Sheffield*

Claywheels Lane Car & Commercials Ltd
Unit 2 Arundel Works,
Claywheels Lane
Sheffield S6 1LZ

Tel 0114 233 1187
email: info@sheffieldmotcentre.com

I took my van to them last year (Aug 2011) as they were doing a special offer of £20 for a mot.

The van passed, but I had to have a word with the mechanic who had trod grease onto the drivers side carpet.  He set about cleaning it off straight away, so I was happy with the service and very happy about the price.
I will use them again this year.

I believe Dtdog has used them recently too.


----------



## bradleypark

I have been using the local Halfords, normally they are 'doing a deal' on price for the test and have been fair with any repairs needed eg itemised estimate which they stick too.

Halfords Autocentre
Lymington Road
Torquay


----------



## bopper

If you live in the Newhall, Swadlincote, Burton on Trent area I can personally recommend...



JEFFREYS VEHICLE SERVICES - SWADLINCOTE ROAD, WOODVILLE, BURTON ON TRENT, DE11 8DD  Tel: 01283 817319

Very fair, they do not do repair work so are not looking for work. They do not find silly things but give a good MOT service that you can trust, 
safe in the knowledge that your van is in good road worthy condition.


----------



## Teutone

Teutone said:


> have taken the advise from this thread and booked MOT at the local council run MOT station in Luton.
> Will report back how it went



 Fleet Transport
 Central Depot, Kingsway, Luton, Beds, LU4 8AU
Tel: 01582 54 68 39
Fax: 01582 54 68 83




transportmot@luton.gov.uk 



Went there today, friendly people and a busy place.
Passed the Motorhome with a few minor advisories.
£55


----------



## The Grand Wanderer

I have a 5 tonne MAM van that is 11 feet 9 inches high and is based on a Mercedes Sprinter fitted with ABS and traction control. So the van must never be put on the brake testers that are commonly used, the brake efficiency must be checked using the old fashioned method of a meter on the van floor and being road tested.
I now use the following garage, they take great care of the van, test it correctly and have a six tonne lift as well as the height of the entrance door into the garage. 
Plus they only charge £35 so really good value.:cheers::cheers::cheers:

Staxton Garage
Old Malton Road
Scarborough
YO12 4SB

01944 711420


----------



## angelaa

We had our MOT done at scarisbrick, Lancs. Excellent service, would recommend them.

Church Garage MOT Ltd
Jacksmere Lane
Scarisbrick
Ormskirk, Lancashire, L40 9RT
01704 880316


----------



## Martin P

*Mot*

S and S Motors
63 Ploughley Road - Lower Arncott - Bicester - Oxfordshire - OX25 1NY       S&S Motors | Home | Bicester MOT, Oxfordshire, Class IV & Class VII MOT, Motor repairs and servicing, Diagnostic checks


----------



## David & Ann

*Cornwall North area.*

Westfield Motors Ltd
Three Milestone Ind: Estate
Truro TR4 9LD
Cornwall
Tel: 10872 278451


----------



## brewkit

i use this place for my scooters, mine and father in laws ldv, never had a prob with them.

CRESCENT MOTORS

Woodville Depot: 
(For Vehicle Class 4 & 7 MOTs only) 

Unit 6, Viking Business Centre, 
High Street, Woodville, 
Swadlincote, 
DE11 7EH. 

Tel: 01283-220880. 

Opening Times 
Monday to Friday 
08:00 am till 05:00 pm 
Saturday Opening 
08:00 am till 12:30 pm


----------



## John H

terry111 said:


> I have just had my motorhome - LMC based on a 2006 Fiat 2.8 JTD service / MOT / Timing Belt change done at Station Garage, Belper. DE56 1UU



Agree - I have used them for a few years now and have always had good, reasonably-priced service from them.


----------



## wild west jack

robjk said:


> TWK Thomas
> Cwm Garage, Peniel Green Road
> Llansamlet
> Swansea
> West Glamorgan
> SA7 9AU
> United Kingdom
> 
> Telephone: 01792 772549
> Fax: 01792 790528
> 
> Use them for motor home and 2 cars very reliable and honest.
> 
> Rob



I always found them very very expensive but the last time i used them was 5 years ago maybe better now ?

T&j autos camarthen rd opposite wickes in Swansea are very good .


----------



## fairytooth

W J Heard
Shore Lane, 
Bishops Waltham, 
nr Southampton, 
Hampshire
SO32 1DY


----------



## wilsonmotorhome

*M.O T Where to go*

Afternoon all from a very wet Hampshire, we use Harewood garage at Andover down on the B3400, SP116LQ. MOT tester is a bit grumpy but very fair and only costs £29.00. Call 1st if you have a large unit they have a pit with limited space.


----------



## motorhomevalet

In Swindon I have used Redvers and found them to be very good




Motorhome Mot Redvers Automotive 01793 541010


----------



## daemon

*Vicarage Motors Ltd.
Corner Garage
Wrawby, North Lincolnshire.
DN20 8RH*.Tel no 01652 650477      8am-5pm weekdays   Saturday 9am- 12am

Garage is run by 2 very good mechanics Andy and Shaun,within the next 2weeks they are installing a 4 post lift to accommodate  long wheel base vehicles ,not the cheapest but i can guarantee you will not be ripped off,


----------



## ghostrider

*MOT`s - where to go*

Recently had cam belt changed on my Hymer by this garage & MOT very pleased with charges & work.

PCM Vehicle Repairs
Unit 3
Station Buildings
Station Road
Buckley
CH7 3AY
Tel: 01244 548405


----------



## Rubbertramp

Home - Ronaldson Mechanical Services

Have just dealt with these people in Inverness and found them to be very friendly and extremely competent. Their mechanics are interested and their prices very fair.  I just drove in off the street having been recommended. They bent over backwards to fix my "unique" transmission system on an old vehicle. Despite what it says on the link they do send motorhomes out for MOTs but you get a free re-test after any failure work has been carried out.
Ask for Henry or Steve.


----------



## kimbowbill

Beemer said:


> Claywheels Lane Car & Commercials Ltd
> Unit 2 Arundel Works,
> Claywheels Lane
> Sheffield S6 1LZ
> 
> Tel 0114 233 1187
> email: info@sheffieldmotcentre.com
> 
> I took my van to them last year (Aug 2011) as they were doing a special offer of £20 for a mot.
> 
> The van passed, but I had to have a word with the mechanic who had trod grease onto the drivers side carpet.  He set about cleaning it off straight away, so I was happy with the service and very happy about the price.
> I will use them again this year.
> 
> I believe Dtdog has used them recently too.




I have been here tonight for my MOT, i have to say when i clocked the two guys in the garage i wanted to turn round, they reminded me of the hill billies of that film with Burt Reynolds, (cant think of name), they appeared hostile, until i got my van in the bay, they were both really nice chaps, had a good ol laugh with them, gave me some really good advice on one or two things, and best of all, my van sailed through and he commented and said what a good bus she was and will last for ever as the underneath is in mint condition, phew, i was chuffed to bits


----------



## Techno100

Deliverance


----------



## Geraldine

M J VEHICLE SERVICES LIMITED (Mark)
UNIT 13 BROOKSIDE BUSINESS PARK
BROOKSIDE AVENUE
RUSTINGTON
LITTLEHAMPTON
BN16 3LP                               01903 786111

( Family and friends have used Mark for years,fair and honest prices and sound advice )


----------



## Kontiki

Wrexham Area, used both of these & they can take large motorohmes
Owens Automotive, small friendly garage run by ex Renault mechanics, got a full service done last year for about £150 & got them to throw the MOT in for free
Renault Repairs in Wrexham : Owen Automotive Ltd.

Unit 1The SidingsRhosddu Industrial EstateWrexhamLL11 4RE*Tel:*01978 898697

WS Broads
Here they only do MOT's, used them for many years as they are very close to where we live. They have always been fair & trustworthy.
W S BROADS
*01978720046**W S Broads MOT**Livery Stables,**Summerhill,**Wrexham,**LL11 4SW*​


----------



## Rubbertramp

*Maple Garage Mappleton*

I didn't get an MOT here although they are a test centre but they did a smashing welding job on my exhaust centre box which had come away from the front section....and at a fraction of the cost I would have had to of paid for replacements at Kwikfit or National Tyres. The owner Graham and his staff are very friendly and really do seem to know their stuff.

Used Car Sales Flinton and Hornsea, Maple Garage, Flinton and Hornsea Car Dealership, Second Hand Cars Flinton and Hornsea, East Yorkshire


----------



## Smaug

*STAFFORD, nr M6 jcn 14*

*Astonfields Motor Services
Drummond Rd
Astonfields Industrial Estate 
Stafford ST16 3HJ*

Only a couple of miles from Jcn 14, they did my van & I was recommended there by my very reliable local garage that couldn't cope with my height on his lift.


----------



## ellisboy

Mill rd Motors
39 Mill rd
Christchurch
Dorset
BH23 2JY

TEL: 01202 485718

Home - Carvets.


----------



## nomad-col

*MOT Testing*

I  use either the West Yorkshire Ambulance service workshops at Wakefield or the Halifax council MOT centre. 
Colin


----------



## basa99

*Mot*

I have used Shaikley Motor company in Colchester, good efficient service

Unit 3C Altbarn Estate  Hawkins Road, Colchester, Essex CO2 8JY
01206 796657


----------



## Lizzi45

*Mot`s*

We use 

All Alone Rd, Bradford, West Yorkshire BD10 8TU 

Tel: 01274 618371 

They do larger vehicles.


----------



## Anne Daynes

Tockwith M O T Center
unit 22 Center Park
Marston Business Park 
Tockwith 
York YO26 7QF 
01423358838 
 have done our van for the last 3 years and found to be good between York and Wetherby


----------



## Deleted member 967

North Road Garage Ltd
North Rd, Catchgate, Stanley DH9 8HA County Durham 
Tel:  01207 234348

Can take Hymer S700 7m motorhome. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tyne Valley Service Centre (Tyne Valley Caravans)
Unit 4, Morrison Industrial Estate North, Annfield Plain, Stanley, DH9 7RU
Tel: 01207 279950 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Durham County Council
Morrison Depot Transport Reception
Durham County Council
Morrison Busty Depot
Annfield Plain
Stanley
County Durham
DH9 7RX
Tel:01207 218 793

MOT testing is available at this site for vehicles of class 3, class 4, class 5(L) and class 7.


----------



## Deleted member 27096

TAYLOR'S GARAGE (Clifton)Ltd.
Preston Old Rd .
Clifton.
PR4 0YB.

01772 682789.
01772 682457.


----------



## Flamenca

Guscott Coaches Ltd
								The Garage
Croft Gate
Beaworthy
Devon EX21 5TL

  								01409 221435


----------



## Jojo

I took my van to Stephen Brooks at Wharf Garage in New Mills today - thought I needed an MOT but had misread the document, it's next July ; )  But he put in up in the air and talked me through everything underneath - a friendly, knowledgeable and generous man. I would've happily paid for chassis treatments and other stuff  but he told me not to bother. The garage can take 6.2m wheelbase. He drives a big MH with a garage for motocross bikes, loves it... I told him about this site.

Wharf Garage
Unit 2 Wharf Works
off Redmoor Lane, New Mills
High Peak SK22 3JL
01663 743917
Mobile 07970 343 648
Google map

Location: South Manchester, halfway to Sheffield, about 40mins from M1 at Chesterfield.


----------



## GregM

We use Redfern Travel in Mansfield Woodhouse. http://www.redferntravelmot.co.uk - they are a bus company and do not do services/repairs so no reason for them to exaggerate what needs to be done. 

£30 with free retest which i think is very reasonable. You can book using their online system with times available between 7am and 11pm so easy to fit around work etc.

The Sidings
Off Debdale Lane
Mansfield Woodhouse
Mansfield
Nottinghamshire
NG19 7FE
01623 627653


----------



## GRWXJR

*West Wales MOT's n Stuff*

Dunn Mechanical Services Ltd
Kidwelly Industrial Estate
Pembrey Road
Kidwelly
Carmarthenshire
SA17 4TF

Do heavy commercial repairs so have a big lift as well as a full length VOSA spec inspection/repair pit and loads of room/height.  There's a local Motorhome company that take all their big stuff here to get them MOt'd and serviced.

Oops!  Left off the number! 01554 891777.


----------



## rolandrat

*MOT's - where to go...*

P&M Garage, Victoria St, Nelson. Lancs. BB9 7HL. 01282 695461. This garage has a pit which you drive over so no damage can be done to any low lying under chassis items and can accomodate large RV's as well. They carry out all manner of repairs.


----------



## DJD

*MOT- South Norfolk*

Hi
I use  Stannard Motors in Wymondham. 

Its near the station, family run for years with well equipped workshop and very good headroom access. I use them for repair work and MOT  on my Ducato 2.8 Jtd based CI motorhome.
Cheers
John


----------



## Squibby

*more for scotland*

There must be more decent MOT places in scotland than the 1 mentoined, my van is comming up for testing soon, glasgow, edinburgh or fife areas are all good for me, so any info you can help with would be most helpful.

Squibby.


----------



## lotty

for anyone in Stoke on Trent

I have used Simon Dean Motor services in Fenton Industrial Estate. They have a special bay for motorhomes and also know a mobile guy who goes to them for any habitation work or they will give you his number for him to go to your house if you have room.

I have used them for MOT, Servicing and Cambelt repairs. Very friendly and knowledgable. 

Simon Dean Motor Services Car Service Mot-Repair-Diagnostic Centre


----------



## jurek

In Birmingham  I useAutostar a friendly and very cheep garage.
No need to book 
You can even supply your own parts for them to fit.
They have a tall roof ramp.

AUTOSTAR 02 LTD
453-459 Moseley Road
Balsall Heath
Birmingham
B12 9BX

Tel 0121 440 3737


----------



## maingate

For service, repairs and MOT (all sizes).

Hoddy's Recovery
Abbotsford
Felling
Gateshead
Tyne and Wear
NE10 0LF
0191 4691999

They can accommodate Motorhomes, RV's Horse Boxes etc.


----------



## Dialer

*Leyland, Lancashire*

hi Guys
I use this garage

Nigel Holden

Longmeanygate
Leyland
Lancashire
PR26 6TE

they are great guys very helpful and they don't inflate their prices. Last visit was MOT, service and a couple of small jobs £100.00 and they can handle all sizes

Terry


----------



## Cliffy

*AMR Autos*

Have used this rural, family run garage for two years now. They can handle larger vehicles. They do horse boxes so most motorhomes should be no problem.

The prices are very reasonable and can be relied upon to do a good job. They are experts in LPG vehicles and the have a LPG pump, which is very useful for me.

AMR Autos Land Rovers
Greenhow Hill Farm,
Pannierman Lane (Off A172), 
Great Ayton,
Middlesbrough,
North Yorkshire,
TS9 6QF
01642 724646 / 724647


----------



## Devonlad

Ask for Paul or John they are superb guys, John has a motorhome and does extensive touring so knows what he's on about for repairs
Very resonable also for repairs.  

Russwood M O T Centre
2 Goshawk Units
Osprey Road
Exeter
EX2 7JG
01392 444966


----------



## windyjools

*Dorset*

I use these guys for MOT. Usually can do it with a couple of days notice, friendly, and prompt.
U-DRIVE - Your local car and van hire company

For servicing and repairs, I highly recommend:
SB Motor services
Barnes Hill Farm
Between Milton Abbas amd Winterbourne Whitechurch, DT11
tel 07970982161 
Shaun is the guy who runs it, excellent welder, sensible prices, a proper, traditional mechanic, only thing he doesn't like doing is electrical gremlins!! Who does though?


----------



## moggy

lomax corner garage
wainfleet road
croft bank
skegness
pe24 4rh

had my motorhome mot at this garage for the last 7 years no probs.


----------



## jb9

*Berks/Bucks*

HTC Reading
Station Road,
Theale,
Reading,
RG7 4AG

Telephone: 01189 300900
Fax: 01189 323528
Email: Lorna.Fisher@htc-uk.com 

They can handle HGVs.  They do Fiat servicing and DAF trucks of all sizes, so have large facilities (and free coffee while you wait).

Saying which, I'm going to try elsewhere for servicing this year.  They are very pleasant, but I'm not confident about their Fiat Ducato experience.  I have had a recurring "check engine" light on my 2007 3 litre engine and they seem to just follow the Fiat diagnostic list at the owner's expense.  Having been charged ~£570 for a replacement EGR valve the week before a booked trip abroad, followed by "maybe it's a £200 odd sensor" when it came on again, I just had them reset the lamp and my subsequent research having suggested that all I need to do is to treat it like a white van from time to time, instead of plodding along gently I haven't seen a recurrence.   They also weren't aware that the Alko rear suspension has grease nipples (neither was I until I met a knowlegeable owner from Yorkshire in Coimbra, Portugal!).


----------



## stonedaddy

*Peter Ramsey MOT Manchester Area.*

This is the only place I have taken my Motor Home to and I think they are good honest garage. My old Talbot Express passed the first year but failed the second year. Peter carried out the repairs which needs to be done fast to get it within the ten days for retesting. The parts for the old Talbot's are as rare as rocking horse dung but he managed to get everything just fine. He as also done work on my vauxhall Zafira and my little Daihtsu Charade tow car. Needless to say I will be taking the old bus in again later this month for its annual MOT as I have no complaints whatsoever with the work. All MOTs are £40.00 .... Tom .... :goodluck:

Peter Ramsey Auto Services Limited
Unit 5
Stretford Motorway Estate
Manchester
M32 OZH
Phone 0161 864 4545


----------



## AIKIDOMO

Steve Mott and Co Ltd,
42 Springwood Drive,
Springwood Industrial Estate,
Braintree 
ESSEX CM7 2YN.
01376 553688       mott.mott@btconnect.com
Excellent service friendly and Knowledgable staff.
WELCOME | Steve Mott & Co. Limited | 01376 553688 | 42 Springwood Drive, Braintree, Essex, CM7 2YN


----------



## joedenise

Have done a search and don't think our test station is here.

We go to Thomsett Kent - no problems on size.  The owner is a motorhomer himself.  Details below:

Tomsett Kent, 
Church Farm, 
Church Lane, 
Stockbury, 
Sittingbourne, Kent ME9 7RD

Telephone No:01795 841007

Fax: 01795 841007

E-mail:  info@tomsettkent.co

Denise


----------



## t&s

*here in dorset*

dorset county council
dorset works dept
charminster 
dorchester
dt2 9rp
01305228172

£ 40 last year 2012  for i think it is called a class 2 mot test 

extreemly helpfull nice people 
and will do any type of repairs at a realistic price


----------



## jibztv

*Welbeck Service Staion, Nottinghamshire.*

Just had my Class 7 MOT done here and can vouch for the people there.  Years back they did an LPG conversion on an old Range Rover for me and did a great job. They sell LPG too (worth noting if you have a conversion) and generally they're all round good eggs.

Welbeck Service Station
Netherfield Lane
Meden Vale 
Mansfield
Nottinghamshire
United Kingdom
NG20 9PA

Tel: 01623 842025
Fax: 01623 846279

http://www.welbeckservicestation.co.uk/


----------



## Wooie1958

Been to a new MOT Station this morning after the *Fiasco* last year at Suthers. Walmer Bridge.

They can accommodate any size Motorhome and the ramp goes up to *8,000 Kgs*.

MOTs Preston

Walton Summit MOT Centre.
458 Carr Place.
Walton Summit.
Bamber Bridge.
Preston.
PR5 8AY        01772 698754.

5 minutes from *J29* on the* M6* and 5 minutes from *J9* on the *M61*.

MOT............. £40.

Excellent service and very professional.

I am more than willing to recommend them and they will get my business from now on.


----------



## jb9

*Took my Fiat to Citigate VW Wooburn Green, Bucks*

Fed up with HTC Daf in Theale, thought I'd try Citigate in Wooburn Green.  They are really VW people, but had no problem servicing a Fiat.

They seem to be trying a bit harder to get business.  I have had a recurring problem over the last few years with the handbrake on my Fiat/Alko Rapido. HTC adjusted it each year to get it through the test, but it never worked very well.  Citigate took it all apart and found one and a half missing shoes.  OK, it was £700 to replace the shoes, disks and pads, but now there seems to be a full solution and they bought me a sandwich for lunch because of the delay.

Nice people, I would recommend them.


----------



## locksmith

*Suffolk Council*

MOTLive | MOT Station Details For SUFFOLK FLEET MAINTENANCE, Bury St Edmunds

SUFFOLK FLEET MAINTENANCE, Bury St Edmunds
Rougham Ind Estate
Roughham
Bury St Edmunds
Suffolk
IP30 9ND


----------



## big tom

Bakewell Test Station 
Unit 7/Station Yard/Station Rd, Bakewell DE45 1GE ‎
01629 815321 ‎

Cars Motorhomes Motorcycles used them for years.


----------



## n8rbos

Paul whittle 
The service stn
Manchester rd
Higher ince wigan
Wn2 2ea.
01942 247247.


----------



## wattsy280

Just had our motorhome MOT'd and serviced at Dinnet Service Station in Royal Deeside, Aberdeenshire, Scotland
013398 85388
Service was excellent, initially booked in for MOT but when I asked about a service it was no problem and all done by 4pm. It's a small garage but they do a lot of motorhomes, defo worth a call if you're in Aberdeenshire


----------



## Roadkill

*Milton Keynes*

MOTs are US - Blundells road,
Bradville, Milton Keynes - MK13 7HD

Very thorough and courteous


----------



## sailor graham

Best I have found. Honest, quick and extremely helpful. Can also do any repairs required, but will not "fabricate" work to gain trade as their reputation supplies them with enough.

Michael o'Connor testing
White Lund
Morecambe
LA33BT

01524 388287


----------



## Squibby

I used this place in Feb and forgot to post there details, great service. I had the bearing going on the aux drive for alternator and oil pump since the MOT and again great service cheep price by garage standards.

D&G Autocare
 Unit 25,
 Belleknowes Industrial Estate,
 Inverkeithing
 KY11 1HZ

Squibby.


----------



## BB02TON

*Shepherton TW17 9NS*

T S Autos 
Unit 12-13 Waymeadows business Park
Chertsey Road
Shepherton
TW17 9 NS 
Tel 01932 566055

Excellent service , very helpfull, MOT to our Swift Kontiki ( 8.67mtrs long 3.1 mtrs high for last two years and services vehicle for very reasonable price


----------



## Canalsman

Bump ...


----------



## Canalsman

New entry ...



Wooie1958 said:


> The Father-in-Law swears by this place and has been using them for years on both his Cars and Motorhomes. Cost £40.
> 
> Blackpool Ambulance Service Centre
> Waterloo Road
> Blackpool
> FY4 2AB
> 
> 01253 341988
> 
> They used to Service & MOT but now just do the MOTs.


----------



## paulhelenwilko

*Ford Transit Motorhome MOT - Conveneient opening hours*

I used Paynes of Hinckley on the A5, main Ford commercial dealers.Standard mot price, but they work thro' the night as they service people like UPS.
So  my MOT was done at about 6pm whilst I waited which meant I just went and got the motorhome  out of storage and took it straight back again after. Very convenient for me.
They will also do it overnight and you pick it up in the morning if you want.

Paynes Garages Limited


----------



## Deleted member 19733

*MOT/service & repairs, Lechlade, Cotswold*

*GEORGES MOT CENTRE*
Class 4 and Class 7

Cartersfield Barn
Hambridge Lane
Lechlade on Thames
GL7 3BE

Tel; 01367 250089
Jason mob; 07795035754

51°42’28.10”N  1°42’23.37”W

Normal MOT £45, but £40 for Wildcamping members
Can take motorhomes up to 36feet long (same price for members)
Labour charge is £30/hour.
Spotlessly clean, friendly and efficient.

Just had mine MOT'd and serviced, all good and passed, well pleased.

:drive::drive::drive:


----------



## campervanannie

Dick lane motorhomes 
Dick lane
Thornbury 
Bradford
West Yorkshire
BD3 8QD


We have used these guys often over the years good quality work at a reasonable price


----------



## Tbear

Fleet Services (UK)Ltd
Oxney Road,
Eastern Industry,
Peterborough,
Cambs,
PE1 5YW

:: Fleet Services UK Ltd - Home ::

phone: 01733 358 113
fax: 01733 554 139

Stick to quote, on time and quality workmanship for a good price.

They do a lot of work for the local dealership.

Richard


----------



## Tbear

PBS Servicing, 
497 Oilmills Rd, 
Ramsey Mereside, 
Huntingdon, 
Cambridgeshire 
PE26 2TS
Telephone : 01733 844 191

They are part of the Wellsbridge Dealership. I have have found them very good and competitive prices but you may have to book a while in advance.

Richard


----------



## Makzine

We have used these people for about the last 10 years and although they specialise in VW's we now take our 694 Hymer for them to service as we trust them.  The lanes are a bit narrow getting there and its in a farmyard but they are friendly and helpful and their prices are reasonable.  

Home - Volksfarmers


----------



## tintent

*MOT's*

Crescent Motors on Wetmore Road Burton on Trent has to be the best in the area. Have just MOT'd Motor Home. I have been going there for at least 10 yrs.  Work and MOT very cheap, old fashioned proper knowledgeable mechanics. Pam n Jon


----------



## big tom

Hartdale Motors 
Dig Street
Hartington
Buxton
Derbyshire
SK17 0AQ
01298 843 22

Used them for 15yrs


----------



## nomad-col

*MOT Testing stations*

Marko's Autos, Unit 2, Aspley Business Park, Lincoln Street off St Andrews road. HD1 6RX (a fellow motorhome owner)
telephone 01484 543049


----------



## Brian the snail

*MOT Testing Bognor Regis*

Just Mots
Unit 4, 
Shripney Trade Park,
 Shripney Road,
Bognor Regis, 
West Sussex 
PO22 9GH
01243 864100
Just Mots - MOT Bognor Regis MOT Centre
Standard Mot £40 booked online but often offers available, they took our 6.75 metre transit based Nexxo but a quick call and they will advise capabilities. We are booked for November at £20 on a pay on booking offer.
13 depots around the South/South East

Clive


----------



## steco1958

Guest Motors Ltd
Kenrick Way, 
West Bromwich, 
West Midlands 
B70 6BY
0121 553 2737


----------



## Techno100

I have used these today and I'm very impressed. Based in Mytholmroyd.


----------



## yorkieowl

For the motorhome MOT we use: RM Motors
                                             206 Commonside,
                                             Batley
                                             WF17 6EB
                                             Phone:01924 456666
good service, send a reminder when MOT due, also a motorhome owner. Used them for at least last 6 years.

For the car MOT we use: SPEN MOTORS
                                  534 Huddersfield Road
                                  Ravensthorpe
                                  Dewsbury
                                  West Yorkshire
                                  WF13 3HH
                                  Tel: 01924 453363
again good service, don't send a reminder, used them for donkeys years.


----------



## Dowel

Falcon Motors,
Bowling Green St,
Warwick CV34 4DD
01926 401598

MoT'd our car and Dispatch van in the past, recommended by garage who does our servicing (but doesn't do MoTs), friendly and seem fair, free retest within 10 days.


----------



## steco1958

Fred Smith
West Bromwich

0121 525 7580

excellent place, used last 5 years.


----------



## bazzybabes

Holmes Street MoT Centre
Holmes Street
ROCHDALE
OL12 6AQ

01706 645363

Done my Hymer for years – It's so clean, you can honestly eat off the floor!

Have a look on Google Earth: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...000000000000:0x56a67250a471017e!6m1!1e1?hl=en

Regards, Barry


----------



## Kevrowan

*MOT Testing in Morecambe*

Michael O'Connor Testing

Address: 
WHITEGATE 
WHITE LUND INDUSTRIAL ESTATE 
MORECAMBE 
LA3 3BT

Always had good service
Ramp for heavier vehicles available


----------



## jagmanx

*MOT and more (if required)*

I bought my MH from Taplow ( SMC = Southern Motorhomes | Practical Motorhomes Dealer of the Year 2010 )
First year I asked them to MOT and service..
No problems but they are not an MOT testing Station.
They used Moorside  Garage, Maidenhead
So next year I went to them ( Moorside  Garage ) direct for MOT and no service (low Mileage)
And again 1 year later MOT then service.
Everything Fine

Last year My MH was in Storage at Taplow (SMC)
They had changed their allegiance to Boxer Motor company Maidenhead.
In one way this was better for me as my base vehicle is a Renault Master and Boxer specialise in Renaults

Moorside  http://www.moorsidegarage.co.uk/
Boxer Boxer Motor Company, Maidenhead, Berkshire | car servicing, car repairs and MOT

Just for completeness

SMC  Southern Motorhomes | Practical Motorhomes Dealer of the Year 2010


----------



## Ted

Roger Clarke,
Unit One,
The Sidings,
Melmerby Junction,
Ripon,
North Yorkshire.
HG4 5EX
01765 640667

Excellent!


----------



## mikewheeler

*Autocare In Chester*

Just had my MOT done by Autocare in Chester:

   7 Kitchen Street, Chester, Cheshire CH1 4JH
   01244 346420

Chester Autocare - MOT's, Vehicle Servicing, Tyres and Air Conditioning

Nice chaps there (one who recommended this site to me!)


----------



## wildcampnewbie

*Council run MOT centres*

I found this list online. A previous poster mentioned how good they are so I thought this list may prove useful.

Aberdeenshire Powis Terrace, Kittybrewster, Aberdeen 01224 489324 / 01224 489413
Aberdeenshire Inverurie 01467 627538
Aberdeenshire Mintlaw 01771 623197
Aberdeenshire Stonehaven 01569 763274
Angus Dundee Contract Services, 353 Clepington Road, Dundee 01382 434773
Bedfordshire County Council Vehicle Depot, London Rd Bedford 08453 656150
Bedfordshire Fleet Transport, Central Depot, Kingsway, Luton, Beds, LU4 8AU 01582 546839
Bristol Sandy Park Rd , Brislington, Bristol 01179 036319
Bristol Broad Lane, Engine Common, Yate, Bristol BS37 7PN 01454 863920
Buckinghamshire Synergy Park, Chesney Wold, Bleak Hall, Milton Keynes, MK6 1LY 01908 252845
Cambridgeshire City Services Transport Depot, Mill Rd, Cambridge, CB1 2AZ 01223 458265
Cambridgeshire Peterborough City Council Depot, Nursery Lane, Fengate, Peterborough, PE1 5BG 01733 425419
Cardiff Clair Road, Cardiff 02920 343581
Carmarthenshire Trostre Depot, Trostre Road, LLanelli, SA14 9RA 01554 784 138
Ceredigion Glanyrafon Ind Est, Llanbadam Aberysthwyth, Cerdigion 01970 636713
Cheshire Wilderspool Causeway, Warrington WA4 6PT 01925 634296
Cheshire Direct Services, Pyms Lane, Crewe & Nantwich 01270 537777
Cheshire Lowerhouse Lane Depot, Runcorn tbc
Cheshire Lowerhouse Lane Depot, Widnes, Cheshire, WA8 7AW tbc
Cheshire Newby Road Industrial Estate, Hazel Grove, Stockport, SK7 5DA 0161 482 7235
Cornwall Cornwall Transport Organisation Engineering, Cornwall County Council Workshops, Bodmin 01872 327827
Cornwall Cornwall Transport Organisation Engineering, Cornwall County Council Workshops, Scorrier 01872 327335
County Durham Service Direct depot, St Johns Road, Meadowfield Industrial Estate, Durham, DH7 8YQ 01913 862714
County Durham Local Environmental Services Central Depot, Park Road, Gateshead, NE8 3HN 01914 337433
Cumbria Rome Street, Bousteads Grassing, Carlisle tbc
Derbyshire County Transport, Ripley Rd, Ambergate 01773 856667
Derbyshire County Transport, Brimington Rd North, Chesterfield 01246 450705
Derbyshire County Transport, Halstead Garage, Buxton 01298 813141
Devon Ivybridge MOT Centre, Blachford Road, Ivybridge PL21 0AE 01752 698835
Devon Aspen Way, Paignton, Devon, TQ4 7QR 01803 402 966
Dorset Wanchard Lane, DT2 9RP 01305 228132
Edinburgh CEC Fleet Services, Gorgie, Russel Rd 01313 372307
Essex Langston Road, Epping Forest, IG10 3UE 0208 532 0357
Essex Coval Lane, Chelmsford 01245 435108
Essex Rainham Road North, Barking & Dagenham, RM10 02082 272614
Essex Vehicle Servicing, Westside Centre, London Rd , Stanway, Colchester 01206 282624
Fife Fleet Services, Denburn Yrd, KY1 2HD 01592 551199 (switchboard)
Glasgow MOT Inspection Centre, 73 Hawthorn Street 01412 87 3326/3328
Gloucestershire Swindon Rd Depot, Cheltenham 01242 264184
Gloucestershire LeyDat Services, Unit G5 Innsworth Technology Park, Innsworth 01452 731263
Hampshire Albert Rd North (City Council), Southampton 02380 834362
Hampshire Eastleigh Borough Council,Hedge End Depot, Botley Road, Hedge End, SO30 2RA 02380 688389
Kent The Forstal, Beddow Way, Kent, ME20 7BT 01622 605 800
Kent County Workshops, The Forstal, Forstal Road, Aylesford, Kent, ME20 7HB 01622 605800
Lanarkshire Old Edinburgh Rd, Bellshill, ML4 3JF 01698 506284
Lancashire Cowpen Lane Depot, Cowpen Lane, Billingham, Stockton-on-tees, TS23 4DD 01642 527167
Lancashire Operational Services Depot, Moorhey Street, Oldham 0161 770 4446
Lancashire Hindley Depot, Wigan 01942 705122
Lancashire Hardshaw Brook Depot, Parr Street, St Helens, Merseyside 01744 456757
Lancashire Stretton Way Depot, Huyton Industrial Estate, Knowsley, L36 6JF 0151 443 2816
Lancashire Dewhurst Row, Holme Road, Bamber Bridge, PR5 6BB 01772 620 933
Lancashire Layton Depot, Plymouth Road, Blackpool, FY3 7HW 01253 476291
Lancashire Transport Services & Vehicle Workshop, Bradley Fold Depot, Bradley Fold Trading Estate, Bradley Fold Road, Bolton, BL2 6RS 01612 536699 / 0161 253 6662
Leicestershire 84 Syston Street East, Cobden Industrial Estate, Leicester, LE1 2JW 01162 519185
London Mill Hill Depot, Barnet, London 0208 3595103
London Tower Hamlets Vehicle Workshop, Silvocea Way, Blackwall, London, UK, E14 0JJ 02073 641069
London Waltham Forest Transport Services, Low Hall Depot, Argall Avenue, London, E10 7AS 02084 962555
London Rutlish Auto Care Centre, 144 Kingston Road, Merton, London, SW19 1LY 02085 423269
London 1 Dormay Street, Frogmore Complex, Wandsworth, London, SW18 1EY 0208 8716761
London Fleet Management, Birchmere Depot, Birchmere Business Site, Eastern Way, Thamesmead, Greenwich, London, SE28 8BF 02089 214561
London Bridge Rd Depot, Pears Rd, Hounslow, TW3 1SQ 02085 835430
Midlothian 80b High Street, Bonnyrigg 01316 603486
Northumberland Newington Road, Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne 01912 783867
Northumberland Northumberland County Council, Morpeth 01670 510153
Nottinghamshire Rolleston Drive Workshops, Arnold, Nottingham 01159 567420
Oxfordshire Transport Services Division, Cowley Marsh Depot, Marsh Road, Oxford, OX4 2HH 01865 252900
Oxfordshire Thorpe Lane Depot, Cherwell 01295 221940
Pembrokeshire Milford Haven, Pembrokeshire, SA73 2RR 01437 764 551 ext 5938
Pembrokshire Unit 28, Thornton, Industrial Estate, Pembrokshire, SA73 2RR 01437 775 440
Powys Ffrwdgrech DSO Depot, Ffrwdgrech Industrial Estate, Brecon, Powys, LD3 8DR 01597 826000
(ask for Vehicle Maintenance workshops in Brecon)
Redcar & Cleveland Limerick Rd, Dormanstown 01642 444979
South Ayshire McCalls Avenure, AYR 01292 267802
Staffordshire Beacon Business Park, Weston Road, Stafford 01785 854832 / 01785 854833
Staffordshire Northwood, Stoke On Trent 01782 232297
Suffolk Lodge Lane, Great Blackenham, Nr Ipswich 01473 588600
Suffolk Rougham, Industrial Estate, Bury St Edmunds 01359 270777
Suffolk Blythe Rd Industrial Estate, Halesworth 01984 874427
Surrey Factory Lane, Croydon 02082 552758
Surrey Woking Road, Guildford 01483 445091
Sussex Colas 01273 815850
Sussex Accord, Broadbridge Heath Depot, Worthing Rd, Horsham 01403 211246
Sussex Eastbourne Buses, Birch Road, Eastbourne 01323 418077
Tyneside S. Tyneside Council, Middlefields, Heddon Way, Tyne Dock, South Shields, NE34 0NT 0191 427 2024
Warwickshire County Fleet Maintenance, Unit 6, Coleshill Depot, Coleshill Hth Road, Coleshill, B46 3HL 01675 464888
Warwickshire St. Marys Road Depot, St. Marys Road, Nuneaton, Warwickshire, CV11 5AR 024 7637 6031 ext. 6031
West Dunbartonshire Richmond Street, Clydebank 01389 738741
West Lothian tbc 01506 775000
West Midlands Montague Street, Bordesley, Birmingham, B9 4BA 0121 303 3311
West Midlands 259 London Rd, Coventry, CV3 4AR 02476 832147
West Midlands Fleet Services Public Works Depot, Norfolk Place, Bloxwich Road, Walsall, WS2 7BA 01922 653716
Wiltshire Calne Test Station 01249 812351
Wiltshire VOSA Test Station, Wiltshire County Council, Devizes 01380 725854
Wiltshire (by 2012) The MOT Centre, Audley Road, Chippenham tbc
Worcestershire Six Ways Depot, Worcester 01905 753000
Yorkshire Shearbridge Depot, Shearbridge Road, Bradford, West Yorkshire, BD7 1PU 01274 431000
Yorkshire Cargo Fleet Lane, Middlesborough 01642 264586
Yorkshire Amos Fleet, Battinson Rd, Halifax 01422 355419
Yorkshire Vine Street, Huddersfield, Kirklees, West Yorkshire HD1 6NT 01484 223 127
Yorkshire Staveley House, Stockholm Road, Hull, HU7 0XW tbc
Yorkshire 225a York Road, Leeds, LS9 7QQ 01132 143161
Yorkshire Claro Rd, Harrogate 01423 556877
Yorkshire Kirklees Council, George St, Dewsbury, West Yorkshire tbc
Yorkshire Newton Bar Depot, Wakefield 01924 306431
Yorkshire Vehicle & Plant, North Bridge Doncaster, DN5 9AN 01302 736851


----------



## shaunr68

I've used CC Motors in Sheffield in the past for class 4 and class 7 MOTs, excellent service

CC Motors
Unit 4, Dannemora Drive, Sheffield S9 5DF
0114 243 3970

Used Cars Sheffield, Second Hand Cars South Yorkshire - CC Motor Sales


----------



## Captain Biggles

*You will not get fleeced at these County Council MOT Test Sites...*

You can be assured that the list of County Council MOT Test Sites will contain Test Centres where you will have a full & fair MOT without the risk of the usual "..you'll need one of these Gov..and one of those... and it's going to cost £xxxxx." comments or similar as the County Council Sites are not allowed to 'Service' your vehicle, hence they arte totally impartial and have nothing to gain by 'inventing' faults that will cost you loads.

Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## Dezi

I have been using Millstream motor company in Ringwood for the past three years.

They send out a reminder 6 weeks before test is due & are always happy to carry out any extra work if given notice.

Garage services, good prices - Ringwood

Dezi


----------



## Martlet

*Crewe impartial MoT test*

Good morning Each,

The council test facility opposite the Bentley factory in Pyms Lane, Crewe, are good and impartial, with hoists and building to accommodate very large vehicles.

I have taken my vehicles there for the last fifteen years, and know that when they give me a pass certificate that there is nothing doubtful about the vehicle.

They can be contacted at:-

                Cheshire Direct Services, 
                Pyms Lane, 
                Crewe 
                Cheshire
                01270 686853

NOTE:- The telephone number I give gets you through to the man who books the work into the workshop.
The number given in a preceding post gets you through to a council clerk somewhere, with attendant delays.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## horshamjack

macbob said:


> Tracts Vehicle Repairs Ltd
> Pavilion Rd, Aldershot GU11 3NX
> 01252 323456 ‎



A definite thumbs up for Tracts :hammer:


----------



## witzend

wildcampnewbie said:


> I found this list online. A previous poster mentioned how good they are so I thought this list may prove useful.



Cornwall Transport Organisation Engineering, Cornwall County Council Workshops, Scorrier 01872 327252


Used this Station this year very pleased as said no repairs carried out so fair and impartial Testing


----------



## delboy69

For anyone down my way I use these guys for my camper and cars, got him to check mine when I first got it and found out he used to own one similar to mine

Fast Fix 25 Rigg St, Stewarton, Kilmarnock, Ayrshire, KA3 5AJ Tel 01560480508


----------



## Weston

I would like to add the garage I trust. For years they have serviced my company car and then a while back increased their workshop and installed lifts which can take big vans. An honest family run business and they do offer a local (free) collect and drop off service:

Crown Garage
Cheadle Road
Leekbrook
Leek Staffs
ST13 7DR
01538 382600


----------



## redhand

*Tockwith mot centre near wetherby*

A previous poster recommended this business. As a first time mh owner at first test since importing I was a little concerned at finding someone as good as where my cars motorbikes are tested.
I can say they are excellent


----------



## northernspirit2001

*Hull*

Kingston Motor Carriage
27 Crowle Street
Hull HU9 1RH

ALL sizes up to 7.5t


----------



## sasquatch

Walsh Autos  
Address: 164-190 Cleveland St, Birkenhead CH41 3QQ
Phone:0151 647 5131

Dave Campbell Autos Limited  
Garage
Address: Old Hall Industrial Estate, 13, Grisedale Rd, Old Hall Industrial Estate, Bromborough CH62 3QA
Phone:0151 334 3366


----------



## oppy

*Tamside*

I use and recommend

*Magnum Motors
Park Road
Tameside
SK16 5LX
0161 339 0907
www.magnum-motors.co.uk*​
Half price MOTs .

 servicing at reasonable prices as well.

It's a bit rough and ready, but honest. Worth a try.

Website is down at the moment though


----------



## DaveC

*Mot in Wrexham*

NPC Commercials Ltd.
Miners Road.
LLY
Nr. Wrexham
LL12 0PJ
01978 856 546

They have MOT'd my vehicles for 10yrs now, no stupid failures or money generating tricks.
Just good straight people with very reasonable hourly rates for repairs.
They have three 40ft pits, one for MOT's and 2 for repairs as well as a car lift, so they can accommodate all categories/sizes of vehicle, even American RV's
They also carry out pre Vosa tests and have them tested if required (HGV PSV)
You can even have your Motorbike or Trike MOT'd whilst you are there.


----------



## kenj

*Well sorted*

This one should have been no 1 saved  Reading through LOL:dance:




wildcampnewbie said:


> I found this list online. A previous poster mentioned how good they are so I thought this list may prove useful.
> 
> Aberdeenshire Powis Terrace, Kittybrewster, Aberdeen 01224 489324 / 01224 489413
> Aberdeenshire Inverurie 01467 627538
> Aberdeenshire Mintlaw 01771 623197
> Aberdeenshire Stonehaven 01569 763274
> Angus Dundee Contract Services, 353 Clepington Road, Dundee 01382 434773
> Bedfordshire County Council Vehicle Depot, London Rd Bedford 08453 656150
> Bedfordshire Fleet Transport, Central Depot, Kingsway, Luton, Beds, LU4 8AU 01582 546839
> Bristol Sandy Park Rd , Brislington, Bristol 01179 036319
> Bristol Broad Lane, Engine Common, Yate, Bristol BS37 7PN 01454 863920
> Buckinghamshire Synergy Park, Chesney Wold, Bleak Hall, Milton Keynes, MK6 1LY 01908 252845
> Cambridgeshire City Services Transport Depot, Mill Rd, Cambridge, CB1 2AZ 01223 458265
> Cambridgeshire Peterborough City Council Depot, Nursery Lane, Fengate, Peterborough, PE1 5BG 01733 425419
> Cardiff Clair Road, Cardiff 02920 343581
> Carmarthenshire Trostre Depot, Trostre Road, LLanelli, SA14 9RA 01554 784 138
> Ceredigion Glanyrafon Ind Est, Llanbadam Aberysthwyth, Cerdigion 01970 636713
> Cheshire Wilderspool Causeway, Warrington WA4 6PT 01925 634296
> Cheshire Direct Services, Pyms Lane, Crewe & Nantwich 01270 537777
> Cheshire Lowerhouse Lane Depot, Runcorn tbc
> Cheshire Lowerhouse Lane Depot, Widnes, Cheshire, WA8 7AW tbc
> Cheshire Newby Road Industrial Estate, Hazel Grove, Stockport, SK7 5DA 0161 482 7235
> Cornwall Cornwall Transport Organisation Engineering, Cornwall County Council Workshops, Bodmin 01872 327827
> Cornwall Cornwall Transport Organisation Engineering, Cornwall County Council Workshops, Scorrier 01872 327335
> County Durham Service Direct depot, St Johns Road, Meadowfield Industrial Estate, Durham, DH7 8YQ 01913 862714
> County Durham Local Environmental Services Central Depot, Park Road, Gateshead, NE8 3HN 01914 337433
> Cumbria Rome Street, Bousteads Grassing, Carlisle tbc
> Derbyshire County Transport, Ripley Rd, Ambergate 01773 856667
> Derbyshire County Transport, Brimington Rd North, Chesterfield 01246 450705
> Derbyshire County Transport, Halstead Garage, Buxton 01298 813141
> Devon Ivybridge MOT Centre, Blachford Road, Ivybridge PL21 0AE 01752 698835
> Devon Aspen Way, Paignton, Devon, TQ4 7QR 01803 402 966
> Dorset Wanchard Lane, DT2 9RP 01305 228132
> Edinburgh CEC Fleet Services, Gorgie, Russel Rd 01313 372307
> Essex Langston Road, Epping Forest, IG10 3UE 0208 532 0357
> Essex Coval Lane, Chelmsford 01245 435108
> Essex Rainham Road North, Barking & Dagenham, RM10 02082 272614
> Essex Vehicle Servicing, Westside Centre, London Rd , Stanway, Colchester 01206 282624
> Fife Fleet Services, Denburn Yrd, KY1 2HD 01592 551199 (switchboard)
> Glasgow MOT Inspection Centre, 73 Hawthorn Street 01412 87 3326/3328
> Gloucestershire Swindon Rd Depot, Cheltenham 01242 264184
> Gloucestershire LeyDat Services, Unit G5 Innsworth Technology Park, Innsworth 01452 731263
> Hampshire Albert Rd North (City Council), Southampton 02380 834362
> Hampshire Eastleigh Borough Council,Hedge End Depot, Botley Road, Hedge End, SO30 2RA 02380 688389
> Kent The Forstal, Beddow Way, Kent, ME20 7BT 01622 605 800
> Kent County Workshops, The Forstal, Forstal Road, Aylesford, Kent, ME20 7HB 01622 605800
> Lanarkshire Old Edinburgh Rd, Bellshill, ML4 3JF 01698 506284
> Lancashire Cowpen Lane Depot, Cowpen Lane, Billingham, Stockton-on-tees, TS23 4DD 01642 527167
> Lancashire Operational Services Depot, Moorhey Street, Oldham 0161 770 4446
> Lancashire Hindley Depot, Wigan 01942 705122
> Lancashire Hardshaw Brook Depot, Parr Street, St Helens, Merseyside 01744 456757
> Lancashire Stretton Way Depot, Huyton Industrial Estate, Knowsley, L36 6JF 0151 443 2816
> Lancashire Dewhurst Row, Holme Road, Bamber Bridge, PR5 6BB 01772 620 933
> Lancashire Layton Depot, Plymouth Road, Blackpool, FY3 7HW 01253 476291
> Lancashire Transport Services & Vehicle Workshop, Bradley Fold Depot, Bradley Fold Trading Estate, Bradley Fold Road, Bolton, BL2 6RS 01612 536699 / 0161 253 6662
> Leicestershire 84 Syston Street East, Cobden Industrial Estate, Leicester, LE1 2JW 01162 519185
> London Mill Hill Depot, Barnet, London 0208 3595103
> London Tower Hamlets Vehicle Workshop, Silvocea Way, Blackwall, London, UK, E14 0JJ 02073 641069
> London Waltham Forest Transport Services, Low Hall Depot, Argall Avenue, London, E10 7AS 02084 962555
> London Rutlish Auto Care Centre, 144 Kingston Road, Merton, London, SW19 1LY 02085 423269
> London 1 Dormay Street, Frogmore Complex, Wandsworth, London, SW18 1EY 0208 8716761
> London Fleet Management, Birchmere Depot, Birchmere Business Site, Eastern Way, Thamesmead, Greenwich, London, SE28 8BF 02089 214561
> London Bridge Rd Depot, Pears Rd, Hounslow, TW3 1SQ 02085 835430
> Midlothian 80b High Street, Bonnyrigg 01316 603486
> Northumberland Newington Road, Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne 01912 783867
> Northumberland Northumberland County Council, Morpeth 01670 510153
> Nottinghamshire Rolleston Drive Workshops, Arnold, Nottingham 01159 567420
> Oxfordshire Transport Services Division, Cowley Marsh Depot, Marsh Road, Oxford, OX4 2HH 01865 252900
> Oxfordshire Thorpe Lane Depot, Cherwell 01295 221940
> Pembrokeshire Milford Haven, Pembrokeshire, SA73 2RR 01437 764 551 ext 5938
> Pembrokshire Unit 28, Thornton, Industrial Estate, Pembrokshire, SA73 2RR 01437 775 440
> Powys Ffrwdgrech DSO Depot, Ffrwdgrech Industrial Estate, Brecon, Powys, LD3 8DR 01597 826000
> (ask for Vehicle Maintenance workshops in Brecon)
> Redcar & Cleveland Limerick Rd, Dormanstown 01642 444979
> South Ayshire McCalls Avenure, AYR 01292 267802
> Staffordshire Beacon Business Park, Weston Road, Stafford 01785 854832 / 01785 854833
> Staffordshire Northwood, Stoke On Trent 01782 232297
> Suffolk Lodge Lane, Great Blackenham, Nr Ipswich 01473 588600
> Suffolk Rougham, Industrial Estate, Bury St Edmunds 01359 270777
> Suffolk Blythe Rd Industrial Estate, Halesworth 01984 874427
> Surrey Factory Lane, Croydon 02082 552758
> Surrey Woking Road, Guildford 01483 445091
> Sussex Colas 01273 815850
> Sussex Accord, Broadbridge Heath Depot, Worthing Rd, Horsham 01403 211246
> Sussex Eastbourne Buses, Birch Road, Eastbourne 01323 418077
> Tyneside S. Tyneside Council, Middlefields, Heddon Way, Tyne Dock, South Shields, NE34 0NT 0191 427 2024
> Warwickshire County Fleet Maintenance, Unit 6, Coleshill Depot, Coleshill Hth Road, Coleshill, B46 3HL 01675 464888
> Warwickshire St. Marys Road Depot, St. Marys Road, Nuneaton, Warwickshire, CV11 5AR 024 7637 6031 ext. 6031
> West Dunbartonshire Richmond Street, Clydebank 01389 738741
> West Lothian tbc 01506 775000
> West Midlands Montague Street, Bordesley, Birmingham, B9 4BA 0121 303 3311
> West Midlands 259 London Rd, Coventry, CV3 4AR 02476 832147
> West Midlands Fleet Services Public Works Depot, Norfolk Place, Bloxwich Road, Walsall, WS2 7BA 01922 653716
> Wiltshire Calne Test Station 01249 812351
> Wiltshire VOSA Test Station, Wiltshire County Council, Devizes 01380 725854
> Wiltshire (by 2012) The MOT Centre, Audley Road, Chippenham tbc
> Worcestershire Six Ways Depot, Worcester 01905 753000
> Yorkshire Shearbridge Depot, Shearbridge Road, Bradford, West Yorkshire, BD7 1PU 01274 431000
> Yorkshire Cargo Fleet Lane, Middlesborough 01642 264586
> Yorkshire Amos Fleet, Battinson Rd, Halifax 01422 355419
> Yorkshire Vine Street, Huddersfield, Kirklees, West Yorkshire HD1 6NT 01484 223 127
> Yorkshire Staveley House, Stockholm Road, Hull, HU7 0XW tbc
> Yorkshire 225a York Road, Leeds, LS9 7QQ 01132 143161
> Yorkshire Claro Rd, Harrogate 01423 556877
> Yorkshire Kirklees Council, George St, Dewsbury, West Yorkshire tbc
> Yorkshire Newton Bar Depot, Wakefield 01924 306431
> Yorkshire Vehicle & Plant, North Bridge Doncaster, DN5 9AN 01302 736851


----------



## Mul

Kirkbride, Wigton, Cumbria       G W Rudd          very good


----------



## Grum

Stonehill M O T Centre Ltd
8  Stonehill
Huntingdon
Cambridgeshire
PE29 6ED


----------



## jagmanx

*Anywhere near Weston Super Mare ?*

Somerset or Avon do not appear to have any Council MOT centres.

Looking to do MOT & Service in one day !

Thankyou


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Just off the A65 about 5 miles South of Hereford
Honest, no rip offs & extremely helpful. 
Turned out one afternoon in heavy snow just after Christmas to give my brother a tow to start his work van - no charge. (He did send me over with a case of beer & a £20 note as thanks.)

Mill Garage

Address:
    Allensmore,
    Hereford,
    Herefordshire,
    HR2 9AN 

01981 570404
Out of hours please telephone Mike on 07836 238239
Web with email link


----------



## Private

*West Yorkshire*

California M.O.T Ltd
Oxford Rd
Gomersal
Cleckheaton 
West Yorkshire 
BD19 4HQ 

Tel: 01274 855466 

Good, clean, tidy, honest place. I can't fault them.


----------



## oppy

*Tameside, Greater Manchester.*

Trade MOT Centre Ltd.
65 Park Road,
Dukinfield,
Cheshire.
SK16 5LX

0161 343 6386.

All MoT's at half price.

Class 3,4 & 7

They are honest, they don't search for work, if it only just scrapes through they will advise and even show you the job that needs doing


----------



## saxonrosie

*M O T Nelson*

P & M Motors
Victoria St
Nelson 
Lancs
BB9 7HL 

01282695461


----------



## maverickuk

Braveheart said:


> You can take your pride and joy to any Council run MOT test station. Little known, but they provide MOT's for the public. They are usually comparable to, or cheaper than most garages. (mine was £35 last week, it passed:heart
> 
> Because they cannot carry out repairs they do not have a vested interest in, shall I say 'inventing or exaggerating' work on your vehicle, to pass the MOT.:angel:
> 
> Not all garages cannot accommodate MH's, due to the height. My local council MOT test centre does all the MOT's  on dustcart sized lorries. So no worries there.:banana:
> 
> Best of all there's a test centre near you




My local council MOT (GRANTHAM/NEWARK) centre stitched me right up. One item on a long list of failures was a wheel bearing, had it reMOT twice at two other garages (dont ask lol) and none mentioned wheel bearings. I also had diff changed subsquently and wheel bearings were fine.

Anyone know decent grafter in South Lincolnshire at all. I am appalled at the poor work ethic up here, useless is a compliment and I have been everywhere. Shocked.


----------



## tan-all-over

*MOT's where to go*

IN THE Worcester/ BROMSGROVE area..................Charles Kenward Motors LTD
                                                               14 Sherwood Road,
                                                                       Aston fields,
                                                                           Bromsgrove.   B60 3DR
                                                            01527 875432/837070
  Very good and highly recommended.


----------



## Millie22

Tradevans U.K.
Sunderland road
Gateshead
Tyne and Wear
Ne10 oaq

New station, will look after you.


----------



## Millie22

Forgot to include tradevans phone number.
01914383453
Ask for me......Dave


----------



## Martlet

Martlet said:


> Good morning Each,
> 
> The council test facility opposite the Bentley factory in Pyms Lane, Crewe, are good and impartial, with hoists and building to accommodate very large vehicles.
> 
> I have taken my vehicles there for the last fifteen years, and know that when they give me a pass certificate that there is nothing doubtful about the vehicle.
> 
> They can be contacted at:-
> 
> Cheshire Direct Services,
> Pyms Lane,
> Crewe
> Cheshire
> 01270 686853
> 
> NOTE:- The telephone number I give gets you through to the man who books the work into the workshop.
> The number given in a preceding post gets you through to a council clerk somewhere, with attendant delays.
> 
> Regards,
> Martlet.



Good morning Each,

This site no longer operates.
Bentley Motors have extended their factory and taken over the site.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## molly 2

Hemingway and sons south Sheffield   S358RP.  01142467570   .No height or size problem's


----------



## frankie53

Bowles Garage
The Bungalow 
Campsey Rd, 
Southery, 
Downham Market, 
Norfolk, 
PE38 0NQ 

Tel: 01366 377360 

Bowles Garage, Southery in Downham Market, offer a full range of Services including Car Repairs , MOT Test, Car Servicing , Clutch Replacement , Brake Replacement , Electrical Diagnostics , Suspension Repairs.

Have my Autotrail Dakota serviced and MOT'd here.  Primarily commercial vehicle garage so can deal with large motorhomes.


----------



## Millie22

*Motorhome MOT testing*

Tradevans uk
Mot test centre
Coxon terrace 
Gateshead Tyne and Wear
Ne10 0aq
Tel 01914383453


----------



## blights

Lancing Commercial Ltd
61 Spencer Road
Lancing Business Park
Lancing
West Sussex
BN15 8UA

Telephone: 	01903 753852
Fax:          	01903 767353

Been using these for my mot, hab check,service for years they are a camping and caravaning approved workshop have full diagnostics and are really friendly and fair priced.The unit they have is huge no fear of jamming it in to work on it nice and spacey.


----------



## Deleted member 58330

Blackmarsh Mochdre Llandudno.  Always fair, and they do not invent faults.  Avoid Ford in North Wales, they will fail a vehicle even for a dead fly obscuring the number plate.


----------



## WannaB

*MOT and Full Service*

Check out Halfords, just now they will do a full service and MOT for £210 inc vat. there is an extra cost if you wish to have the engine flushed before new oil is put in. Also if you want the brake fluid replaced this is an extra.


----------



## emjaiuk

For Surrey/ Hampshire

Burntcommon Centre Ltd.,
Unit A, Burntcommon
London Road (old A3)
Send
GU23 7LN

5 mins off A3, 15mins from M25. Nice waiting room, closeup viewing available. Can take largest RVs. They do buses from museum at Brooklands. Didn't query headlights on my LHD Hymer which are set to flat dip. Very pleased with MOT and I'm going to use them for service when it's due.

01483 213100  www. bccmot.co.uk.

Malcolm


----------



## Millie22

*Mot testing*

Tradevans uk
Gateshead
Ne10 8aq
Tel -01914383453

Just mention this site for your discount.

Cheers

Millie22


----------



## Canalsman

WannaB said:


> Check out Halfords, just now they will do a full service and MOT for £210 inc vat. there is an extra cost if you wish to have the engine flushed before new oil is put in. Also if you want the brake fluid replaced this is an extra.



It's unlikely this covers commercial vehicles or that they have the facilities to MOT large vehicles such as a motorhome ...


----------



## bellars

*Looking for an MOT test in Norfolk?*

Tried to book at Norse Council testing station in Norwich following a recommendation on here only to find that they are undergoing a refurbishment and aren't testing til October. After a bit of searching, found Frettenham Service Station, 45 Buxton Rd, Frettenham, Norwich NR12 7NH (phone 01603 898257) test motorhomes. Had test today, tester (owner?) was really helpful, even gave me a bulb for my side indicator as it was slightly dodgy. No advisories - very happy:dance:


----------



## mistericeman

Stockport 

Pinnacle motors ....old fashioned no nonsense transport based firm ...

I've used them several times now and have always been impressed by their straight down the line attitude ....and helpful outlook .

MOT, Service, Repairs | Car, Van, Truck, Minibus, Motorhome | Stockport


----------



## andromeda

*MOTs*

Thanks folks. Great listings.


----------



## alcam

EDINBURGH

DALZIEL Motors 
East Cromwell street 
Edinburgh

Just had service done , seem efficient and reasonable £130
They also do MOTs . 
Handy for me , not many places in central Edinburgh can take vans 3 metres high


----------



## dragontest

*Dennis Newton's MOT Centre Holmes Chapel Cheshire*

Dennis Newton's MOT Centre
Unit 9B 
Holmes Chapel Business & Trade Park, 
Holmes Chapel 
CW4 8AF
Phone: 01477 532900

Opening Hours: 

Monday	8am–6pm
Tuesday	8am–6pm
Wednesday8am–6pm
Thursday	8am–6pm
Friday	8am–6pm
Saturday	8am–1pm
Sunday	Closed

MOT CENTRE HOLMES CHAPEL | DENNIS NEWTON | HOME


----------



## Biggarmac

White's Motor Engineers Limited
59 Station Road
Thankerton
Biggar
ML12 6NZ
01899 308788
Do MOT and servicing for vans up to 8m.  They have recently extended their premises to be able to take the larger vans.


----------

